# iMac G5 et RAM!!



## macocaz (6 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai dans l'idée de passer sur un imac G5 20" d'ici peu (en principe..)
Par contre, je cherche à booster la ram.

On sait tous que sur Apple la RAM n'est pas donnée.
J'ai donc fait une recherche et suis tombé sur toutes sortes de prix :

http://www.i-comparateur.com/acheter-x40p0008346.htm
Avec de la ram en 512Mo pour 64euros!
Ca monte jusqu'à 160euros pour de la ram Apple.

http://www.clginformatique.fr/fiche...A03&ProdID=M64/64-DDR400&Lien=IP&caract=etend
Ou chez CLG à 112euros.

Qu'en pensez vous?
Peux t'-on installer n'importe quelle RAM sur un iMac G5 (dans la mesure ou les caractéristiques de la RAM sont correctes : DDR 400 PC 3200)??

Merci pour vos avis éclairés, car la différence de prix peut être énorme

Cédric


----------



## FloX (6 Décembre 2004)

macocaz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai dans l'idée de passer sur un imac G5 20" d'ici peu (en principe..)
> Par contre, je cherche à booster la ram.
> ...



Sujet abordé de nombreuses fois, as tu pensé a effectuer une recherche sur les forums ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php

Pour la réponse, non on ne peut pas mettre n'importe qu'elle type de ram.


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2004)

Flox notre ami a 4 posts au compteur on peux l'aider un peu non 
alors il existe pas mal de sujets sur la ram, tu peux déjà cliquer ici
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=45&announcementid=27

bonne lecture


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

attnetion ,sur les Imac G5 , une mauvaise repartition de memoire vive peut te faire tomber de 128 a 64 bit
il est plus que conseillé de mettre 2barrette de meme puissance et de meme marque


----------



## macocaz (6 Décembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses.
j'avoue que la recherche sur les forums est pas facile du tout.
Je vais regarder tout ca


----------



## FloX (7 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Flox notre ami a 4 posts au compteur on peux l'aider un peu non
> alors il existe pas mal de sujets sur la ram, tu peux déjà cliquer ici
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=45&announcementid=27
> 
> bonne lecture



Oups désolé pour mon manque de tact, je pensais qu'il n'avait pas vu la fonction recherche


----------



## ERST (7 Décembre 2004)

stook a dit:
			
		

> attnetion ,sur les Imac G5 , une mauvaise repartition de memoire vive peut te faire tomber de 128 a 64 bit
> il est plus que conseillé de mettre 2barrette de meme puissance et de meme marque



Je suis un heureux possesseur d'un Imac G5 20', j'ai acheté une ram d'1 GO en plus des 512.
Je suis ne pourtant pas enthousiasmé par la vitesse. Pourtant je viens d'un Imac G3 500 à 512, je devrais sentir une différence notable.
Le fait que 2 barrettes de mémoire vive ne soient pas de la même puissance peut-il expliquer ce prob de performance ?
Ai-je intérêt à conserver la seule barrette de 1 GO ?


----------



## Machistador (7 Décembre 2004)

tu prends celle là, c celle que j'ai dans mon ImacG5, elle est nickel et pas chere, tu achete les 2 barrettes en meme temps comme ca tu es sur qu'elles sont bien identiques.

http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00017048.html

A+
Michael


----------



## ERST (7 Décembre 2004)

Merci mais ça ne repond pas à ma question. Je ne compte pas pour l'instant faire des frais supplementaires.


----------



## ERST (7 Décembre 2004)

stook a dit:
			
		

> attnetion ,sur les Imac G5 , une mauvaise repartition de memoire vive peut te faire tomber de 128 a 64 bit
> il est plus que conseillé de mettre 2barrette de meme puissance et de meme marque


Qui peut répondre à la question 1 barette 256 MO + 1 Go peuvent-elle expliquer une velocité relative ? Dois-je retirer la barette de 256 ? Comment voir si je suis en 64 ou 128 bit ?


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2004)

est ce que tu as cliqué sur le lien que j'ai donné ?


----------



## lito1 (8 Décembre 2004)

Pour les spécifités de la ram du G5, c'est très bien expliqué ici.
Oh! Steve tu nous fais tartir...
a+

http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Hardware/Developer_Notes/ 
Macintosh_CPUs-G5/iMacG5/index.html


----------



## ERST (8 Décembre 2004)

Mes 2 barettes sont compatibles et proviennent d'Apple :
DIMMO/J4000 - 1GO - DDR SDRAM - PC3200U-25330
DIMMO/J4001 - 256 Mo - DDR SDRAM - PC3200U-30330

Cela ne m'explique pas une certaine lenteur, et la difficulté même d'ouvrir un dossier sans devoir cliquer 4 fois sur l'icone? c'est terrifiant le progrès !


----------



## macocaz (8 Décembre 2004)

une idée sur ce produit :

http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...s_ref_est_in5960_puis_origine_est_m_0612.html

Qu'est ce que ca vaut?


----------

